# Too short dog vest



## Jeff Huntington (Feb 11, 2007)

Probably need to post a pic but my boy is apparently way too long for a dog vest. I put it on him and he has more exposed in the back end then what is is the vest.

Anyone seen a long vest....he looks really stupid in it and I can't believe it will help that much.

Any thoughts.

Jeff


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Jeff Huntington said:


> Probably need to post a pic but my boy is apparently way too long for a dog vest. I put it on him and he has more exposed in the back end then what is is the vest.
> 
> Anyone seen a long vest....he looks really stupid in it and I can't believe it will help that much.
> 
> ...


What brand is it? The avery ones are pre-tapered which many male owners like since it keeps them from peeing in their vests. The cabelas ones are very long and for us male owners, we wind up having to trim them...(or just let the dog warm his own vest and then splash them in the water when the hunt's over).

My hunch is a non-tapered, ie. a cabelas model may be longer and you may prefer it.

Chris


----------



## Jeff Huntington (Feb 11, 2007)

Chris Atkinson said:


> What brand is it? The avery ones are pre-tapered which many male owners like since it keeps them from peeing in their vests. The cabelas ones are very long and for us male owners, we wind up having to trim them...(or just let the dog warm his own vest and then splash them in the water when the hunt's over).
> 
> My hunch is a non-tapered, ie. a cabelas model may be longer and you may prefer it.
> 
> Chris


Thanks Chris, it is an Avery I believe. Might have to try the Cabelas even if I'm an Avery purist at heart.


----------

